# ? regarding our Sponsor



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2013)

Must one buy directly from nirvanashop.com for Nirvana to get "royalties" from their brand?  I shall order directly from them eventually because they sponsor the site, but when I order more than one brand in one order I obviously need to order from a different site.  

It is like downloading music from iTunes as opposed to illegally downloading it -- I want to be certain the artists (in this context the breeders) get paid.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 14, 2013)

I think you need to click the link at the top of the page for them to get the credit.


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> I think you need to click the link at the top of the page for them to get the credit.



I think YYZ was talking about getting coin into Nirvana's pocket from their strains. Could be wrong but that was the way I read it. The banner does need to be clicked for MP to benefit as you stated. Not sure how the behind the scenes payout goes. Nirvana's strains are sold at Attitude and elsewhere, don't know how their cut works out.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 14, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think YYZ was talking about getting coin into Nirvana's pocket from their strains. Could be wrong but that was the way I read it. The banner does need to be clicked for MP to benefit as you stated. Not sure how the behind the scenes payout goes. Nirvana's strains are sold at Attitude and elsewhere, don't know how their cut works out.




yup....what he said.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2013)

Yep, that was basically what I was after.  I have ordered Nirvana strains from the UK bank I use for years.  I just want to make sure the breeder gets the royalties/wholesale price, etc.


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Yep, that was basically what I was after.  I have ordered Nirvana strains from the UK bank I use for years.  I just want to make sure the breeder gets the royalties/wholesale price, etc.



I would think they would always make more from someone buying directly from them. It makes sense, figuring the seed bank most definitely dips their beak for selling it.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 15, 2013)

Props Hammy and Dman.  I have clicked on the Nirvana banner every now and then and had never (consciously) seen that it was an affiliate link.  :doh:  Is it one of those "pay per click" thingys?  If so, I shall try to click on the banner at least once a day and recommend everyone else do the same.


----------



## kaotik (May 16, 2013)

pretty sure you need to click the banner and buy something. i don't think every click counts


----------



## kal el (May 16, 2013)

Many breeders sell their seed stock at wholesale to seed vendors. The breeders get paid as their seeds are sold or they are paid upfront. I really wouldn't worry about breeders getting paid as long as you order from good seed vendors.


----------

